# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Middle-East, India & Africa (MEIA) >  Help with translation

## Charles Lambert

Hi

I am trying to find a translation for the following inscription on a yatagan. If anyone could point me in the right direction I would appreciate it.



Thanks

----------


## L. Braden

All that I can make out is the name 'Inan in the loop or rein. (The word 'inan means "rein".) Blade maker or what? More help is needed!

----------


## Charles Lambert

I have had suggestions that it could translate as عنان - clouds, or عثمان - ottoman. What I am hoping is that someone can tell me how they would relate to the sword/ meaning in context.

Thanks

----------


## L. Braden

The "clouds" ('anan) meaning occurred to me this morning, but I don't see the thm/sm in 'Uthman/'Othman/'Usman/'Osman in the script. As for the significance of "rein" or "clouds", who knows?

----------


## Manouchehr M.

Some dots are missing. But I would say it reads "Sahib Uthman/Usman" (The owner Uthman). I have seen this on a number of yataghans,

----------


## L. Braden

I agree. I now see the "sad-alif-ha-ba" (i.e., "sahib/saheb") to the right of the name.

----------


## L. Braden

P.S. Unless we're misreading it, that inscription is really faulty! Not only is the "ba" missing in "sahib", but the "ha" looks like a "jim", and I still fail to see the "tha" and "mim" in the presumed "Uthman/Usman". And that swirl or whatever looks to me like a "rein" ('inan) or a "cloud" ('anan). But who knows?!  :Confused:

----------


## Manouchehr M.

It is stylized writing Sahib is clearly there. be is Extended and alef and sat interact with each other. Two dots for Saat are missing. Not unusual. I have seen the same inscription on many yataghans with all dots present.

----------


## L. Braden

Thanks indeed for the clarifications!  :Smilie:

----------


## Manouchehr M.

You are very welcome

----------


## eric t

> Hi
> 
> I am trying to find a translation for the following inscription on a yatagan. If anyone could point me in the right direction I would appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


How about a picture of the entire blade?

----------

